# 2006 3.5 pre cat O2 sensor bypass whatever.



## 98_shortbed (Jun 19, 2011)

I am very new to this sight so plz bear with me. I got an 06 altima 3.5se, My question is on removing the pre cats under the exh. manifolds. just got my car paid off, its got 55,000 miles on it so ive decided to do some mods. Would there be any performance difference if i removed the pre cats and is there even a way to bypass the O2 sensors before and after them??? I was thinking maybe headers in the future but i want to remove the pre cats and sensors first if theres a way to bypass. I dont have a whole lot of knowledge on nissans so any help would be nice, thanks.


----------

